# Probleme mit Fraps, VirtualDub und Codecs



## Entwicklerpages (7. April 2012)

Hallo Community!
Ich mache auf meinem zweitkanal http://www.youtube.com/user/apfelkompotlp Let's Plays.
Im Moment sind es nur zwei und beide wurden auf OS X aufgenommen und gerendert (mit iMovie). Nun habe ich ien neues Let's Play unter Windows gemacht und habe zum ersten mal mit Fraps gearbeitet.
Erst war ich total schokiert das zum einen ständig neue Dateien angelgt wurden, zum anderen das das so verdammt große Dateien sind. Ich hab gelesen das man die am besten mit VirtualDub zusammen fügt, da die Dateien dort einfach und schnell zusammengefügt werden können. Das hat bis zu dem Punkt auch wunderbar geklappt.
Schnell hab ich den ersten 15 min Part exportiert und war vollkommen schokiert:
Die ganze Aufnahme (min 1 Stunde) war ca. 100GB groß, diese 15 min waren 102GB groß?!
Wie kann das angehen?
Mein nächstes Problem war der Codec...
Der von VD bzw. Fraps wird von YouTube nicht angenommen. (AVI/ Audio war richtig, Video aber nicht. Mit MediaInfo (oder so ähnlich xD) wurde ich auch nicht wirklich schlauer)
Ich hab dann versucht die AVI mit "SUPER" in eine .mov Datei zu konvertieren (mit H.264 als codec - das benutze ich am Mac immer). Nach ewigkeiten war das ganze den Fertig, aber die Qualtität... davon das das Video eigentlich HD ist konnte man nichts sehen.
Unglaublich viele Farbfehler, etc.
Kurz gesagt: Nicht ansehbar.
Ich vermutte mal das lag an den Einstellungen. Kennt ihr eine gute für YT Videos? Bzw. braucht ihr weitere Infos über die Originalvideodatei um mir eine gute einstellung zu empfehlen?

Naja... da es so nicht geklappt hat habe ich zumindestens mit VD schon mal ein paar Videos  zusammengesetzt. AM ende der Dritten folge und in der virten den ganz viel mir etwas schreckliches auf: Der Ton war zerhackt. Am anfang nur ganz leicht bei meinen Audikommentaren, später waren es alle Sounds. Wisst ihr wieso? Dieses zerhackte ist nicht in den Originaldatei vorahnden und in VD hört manes auch nicht. Es kamm erst als ich es zu einer AVI zusammengefügt habe.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße und ein fettes Dankeschön schon mal im Vorraus,
Nico


----------



## Entwicklerpages (12. April 2012)

Hat niemand eine Idee?
Gibt es kein Programm um den Codec verlustfrei zu ändern?
Ich wäre für hilfe sehr dankebar!


----------

